# Going back to work



## Carynb (Sep 10, 2009)

I've only been at work for 3 days out of the last 4 weeks since J's diagnosis and am due to go back properly on Monday. I'm a nurse so work different days each week and will soon be starting a new job (at same place) where I have to start at 7AM so that means relying on other people to get J to school etc. It all seemed easy before Diabetes came along! Now am completely panicking about organisation of kit, snacks, BG test etc etc, as well as what will happen if he falls ill at school and I need to leave work- at times I may be member of staff in charge so can't just walk out.......
How has anyone else dealt with going back to work??
Caryn


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 10, 2009)

Carynb said:


> I've only been at work for 3 days out of the last 4 weeks since J's diagnosis and am due to go back properly on Monday. I'm a nurse so work different days each week and will soon be starting a new job (at same place) where I have to start at 7AM so that means relying on other people to get J to school etc. It all seemed easy before Diabetes came along! Now am completely panicking about organisation of kit, snacks, BG test etc etc, as well as what will happen if he falls ill at school and I need to leave work- at times I may be member of staff in charge so can't just walk out.......
> How has anyone else dealt with going back to work??
> Caryn



It is very very hard.   There has been questions about this on the pumpers list on the main forum.   It seems most don't work pretty much due to the diabetes.    I have however got some friends who have been able to go back to work but they have a fab support network around them with trusted family and friends and it looks like this is what you will have to try and find.  Maybe train some friends up.     The school stuff needs managing.    

This is another problem with diabetes that people don't realise.    The preparation just to get a child to school with all the extra stuff is a whole lot more than a non D child.    However if you are at work then the planning is even greater.

You'll get there eventually just needs time and practice.


----------



## Mand (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Caryn

Oh gosh! It must all seem too much at the moment. I do so sympathise. I cannot offer any advice as i was not working when my son was diagnosed but i just want you to know that i am thinking of you and hoping that somehow you manage to juggle it all. I am sure that you will and will look back in a few months time and be amazed at yourself! 

I would imagine that the more organised you can be, the better. I am a huge fan of making lists and perhaps you could have a notice board in your kitchen with lists of things to remember such as what needs to be taken to school each day, a stock control list etc etc. If everything is written down and on display then you are less likely to forget things and also perhaps others can see and help too?

I hope you manage to get enough support and that you cope well. I am sure you will. Please let us know how things go.

Take care.

Mand


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Caryn
I can't comment about childhood with diabetes, as I didn't get type 1 until I was 30 years old, and by then an RGN and graduate. However, I can comment that having a mum who was a nurse meant that my sister and I were very well informed about medical issues. We virtually learned to read on sexually transmitted diseases and contraceptive leaflets, as Mum worked in various family planning clinics, and took us along during school holidays, where we were often co-opted into stamping leaflets and packing Pills. She also co-opted us into making plasticene (?spelling) uteruses to display IUCDs, demonstrated how to bath us as babies, demonstrated how to improvise slings when we were primary school age when teaching first aid to children's holiday monitors and deaf teenagers doing Duke of Edinburgh's Award. She taught us what to do if one of the monitors who had epilepsy had a fit, and what to do if an 11 year old neighbour who was diagnosed with diabetes type 1 only days after moving into our street started acting strangely - he joined my class at school, 1 of 8 at the local comprehensive. 
The reason that I describe all that is that your 8 year old may well know more than the average 8 year old - and he's probably already pretty efficient at getting himself ready for school, so there's a bit extra kit to add. I'm not saying it's easy, just that I'm sure he can cope - and you know him the best to assess.


----------



## Carynb (Sep 10, 2009)

The thing I love about this site is that everyone is so positive and full of hope and encouragement- thanks guys. I'm going to give it a go, make lots of lists and see what happens!
C xx


----------



## Patricia (Sep 11, 2009)

I've only just seen this Caryn, and am thinking of you. One of the first things I thought when my son was diagnosed (last Nov) was 'something's got to give -- now!'. We live hugely frantic, busy lives. I work almost full time, but only during university terms, and my husband also works full time (more than me, although he's also on academic terms). Our jobs fortunately mean that we can drop things anytime and be flexible. But when he was diagnosed, I knew we had reached breaking point. I wanted to stop *everything* immediately and attend to everything about him and us as a family. I almost quit my job.

HOWEVER. In time most things have been okay. We watch less television, and are more tired generally. For us, it's like having a baby again, a baby called diabetes who keeps doing unpredictable things and takes up loads of time and head space. Certain things have 'given' in our lives though, and I'm not sure they are much missed to be honest. I've dropped many more balls, as they say, at work. Small things are often not attended to -- but the plus side is, most of these small things actually disappear. We have also decided that dealing with the house all ourselves is the straw on the proverbial back: it's killing us to keep things clean-ish and dealable, and it's one of the only things that someone else can do. So we have decided to make finding a cleaner a priority. We simply can no longer do it all, and are going to use some of our DLA money to get a little help. It won't feel like enough, but it will help.

You can't seamlessly blend the management of diabetes into your previous life, I don't think. And I was so sick of people telling me we would all 'get used to it', 'it would become habit' etc. I could have screamed. Diabetes doesn't blend in! What you can do though is look forward to your life having a different shape, *with* diabetes in it. It will happen. Certain actions will become reflex, for you and for your son, like checking for the testing kit and glucose, for instance. Other things will always need thought, and kick something else out of the way that's in your head...

So, I guess that's my advice. Take absolutely everything off of you that you can take off. Give it to someone else, even if you don't like the way they do it! Even down to the point of having a couple of 'sandwich meals' a week or something if you like to cook. Anything to take just another layer of complication away. And like the others say, make sure that in time you have one or two utterly dependable people to call on if you need, ones you can train up etc...My son is older -- 13 now -- so he could deal with most circumstances, but I certainly have on the back burner two close friends who would do anything if they could. I haven't had to call on them yet, but I know they are there.

Sorry for long message, eek. I'm always doing this. 

Let us know how it goes.

xxoo


----------



## BECKY SMITH (Sep 12, 2009)

I am sure he will be ok. It must be hard work but i am sure you will cope. I did not get type till I was 29 and have mental illness and find stress hard to deal with but my diabetes i am ok with it. you will be ok and will your son . 




Carynb said:


> The thing I love about this site is that everyone is so positive and full of hope and encouragement- thanks guys. I'm going to give it a go, make lots of lists and see what happens!
> C xx


----------



## Gemma444 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hya Caryn

I was really worried about going back to work and to be honest it has gone ok so far. There has been a few teething problems and luckly I have have help from family members. I really hope things ok for you when you go back to work. 

Gem x


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 12, 2009)

hi remember that having  a disable child  you have more oppprtunity to flexible hours [ i used an organisation called parent link here in the south east ] so try to get more information about your working hours  but i can understand is difficolt been a nurse good luck   i now work only 9 to 3 in a nursing home monday to thursday[ i am not a nurse]


----------

